# الآن ريح دماغك و ارسم profile وانت متكىء



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله احبابى وزملائى الكرام , مرفق لكم عدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل لرسم بروفائل او خط مياه او غيره بكل سهوله ويسر وانت متكىء ومريح حالك وكمان ممكن تشرب شاى , طبعا البرامج بها الشرح والتوضيح مرفق واى سؤال انا تحت امركم .اخوكم:77: عبدالباقى ( السودان )


----------



## eng: issa (22 مارس 2009)

والله يا الف الف الف الف مليون ترليون بليون شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 مارس 2009)

اخى مهندس عيسى السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان توضح لى يا اخى من اي دوله انت حتى يتم التعارف كاملا وانشاء الله سنواصل الامداد والتواصل


----------



## abahre (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## كمال السعيد (22 مارس 2009)

والله مشكووووور جدا يا هندسة


----------



## garary (22 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## laive (22 مارس 2009)

شكرالك أخي الكريم ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
عن اذنك اروح اعمل واحد شاي


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا اخي عبد الباقي على الليسب الجميل
واجمل ما فيه انك بدأت الليسب باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة على نبينا محمد ( عليه الصلاة والسلام )
شكرا ... شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عامر (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يابو النيل وجزاك الله خيرا
تحيه لكل ارض السودان من مصر


----------



## هشام المساح (23 مارس 2009)

تسلم .........................وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (23 مارس 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير_ا


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا زول وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdolkadr (23 مارس 2009)

شو هل حلاوة يا اخ عبد الباقي كمان يعني تشتغل وانت متكئ وتشرب شاي حلو هل تعبير
يعني اجدت واكملت واحسنت مشكور مشكور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 مارس 2009)

مبروك اخى عبدالقادر عش وهيص مع البرامج وما تنسى الشاى وانت متكىء اى طبعا بعد مساعدته قليلا دع الباقى له


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (23 مارس 2009)

مجهود طيب لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرالك أخي الكريم ... وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ROUDS (24 مارس 2009)




----------



## أشرف علوانى (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساح10 (24 مارس 2009)

الاخ عبدالباقى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لك الف شكر على الليسب ومزيدا من الحضور والمساهمات الجيدة فى المنتدى


----------



## حسن بشارة (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا الجعلي ( كناية عن الكرم)


----------



## طاطاطا (7 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يكرمك و يكرم كل الصالحين اللي زيك


----------



## م محسن (7 أبريل 2009)

باااارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام يونس (8 أبريل 2009)

المرفقات غير موجوده لو تكرمت اخي عبد الباقي 
ان ترفعها مرة ثانيه جزاك الله خيرا
وبالتوفيق دائما

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جليل خزعل يعقوب (8 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ارسال الرابط على هذا الايميل وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء
[email protected]


----------



## طوكر (8 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل عبد الباقي
المرفقات غير ظاهرة لو أمكن ترفقها مرة ثانية 
لك كل شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

الاخ عبدالباقي شكرا علي المجهود ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك 
ولكن لي ملاحظة 
دي الموضوع التاني اقر ليك مافي اي مرفقات او ربط 
اتمني مراجعة مواضيعك مرة اخري والتاكد من المرفقات 
لانها جميعها مواضيع مهمة 
جزاك الله خيرا مرة اخري اخي عبدالباقي 
*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*​


----------



## رسام طرق (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير
بس ياريت ممكن رابط التحميل


----------



## علي الصدر (8 أبريل 2009)

يا عم الحج الرابط فين وشكرا يا هندسه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 أبريل 2009)

اين الرابط اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## samer95 (9 أبريل 2009)

حبيبي وين الرابط حتى نشرب الشاي


----------



## ريان الموسى (9 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز وين الرابط


----------



## الدبووور (9 أبريل 2009)

هى فين المرفقات هذة يا أخى


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه هوووووووووووووووى انتو كنتو وين من اول الناس زمااااااااااااان غرفت وشكرت ؟ ان شاء الله قريبا يعاد الرفع


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 أبريل 2009)

اخى دفع الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله المواضيع القرأتها مرتين دى كانت مرفوعه , حيث تم اعادة رفع الموضوع الاول وان شاء الله سيعاد رفع الموضوع الثانى


----------



## سيمو2088 (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا لكن عذرا فين الملف انا مش شايفه


----------



## العباده (10 أبريل 2009)

الله يرضا عليك وين البرنامج


----------



## w1000 (10 أبريل 2009)

*الله يرضا عليك وين البرنامج*


----------



## w1000 (10 أبريل 2009)

*w1000*

thank you very much i need this lisp please


----------



## n nader (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا يا باش مهندس


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير ولكن أين هو الرابط


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أبريل 2009)

رجاء ممن حصل على ذلك الليسب رفعه في اقرب فرصه للحاجه الماسة اليه ولكم وافر التحيه والاحترام


----------



## رافت مجاهد (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## حسام يونس (11 أبريل 2009)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> يا جماعه هوووووووووووووووى انتو كنتو وين من اول الناس زمااااااااااااان غرفت وشكرت ؟ ان شاء الله قريبا يعاد الرفع



الاخ عبد الباقي الامين نفهم من كلامك اننا سوف ننتظر كثيرا حتي يتم تحميل الليسب مرة اخري 
عموما الي اهل الخير الزملاء لو سمحتم اي واحد عنده الليسب يرفعه حيث ان الاخ عبدالباقي الامين
مشغول حاليا 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أبريل 2009)

الأخ الكريم المهندس عبد الباقي أولاً شاكرين ومقدرين على مجهوداتك
وثانيا يقول المولى لائن شكرتم لأذيدنكم والخير ممدود ليس له وقت 
وعموما جزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (11 أبريل 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعة الاخ امين شرب الشاى ونسى يحمل الرابط


----------



## ahmed nabil amer (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يابن النيل على المجهود الرائع بس فين ملف التحميل مافى شئ


----------



## فتى الجزيرة (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات، وشششششششششششكرا


----------



## عمرو1311 (12 أبريل 2009)

اين الرابط ولك الشكر


----------



## طريق الهندسة (12 أبريل 2009)

:55:عبدالباقى الزول السمح السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته:81:
احنا شربنا الشاى و دقينا البن وشربنا الجبنة 
والان بنروق فيها بليمون باااااااارد 
والرفع ماتم باقي كم يا ود العـــــم :2:
تحياتي


----------



## naseer hassan (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

كيف استطيع مشاهدة البرنامج و تحميله مع الشكر


----------



## ولد القاضي (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا زملاء يا كرام , والله مقدر صبركم الكثير اليكم البرامج يرفع الآن.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

البرامج رفع مرة اخرى فى الصفحة الاولى وآسف للتاخير. دعواتكم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

*البرامج رفع مرة اخرى فى الصفحة الاولى وآسف للتاخير. دعواتكم*​


----------



## الشوبكي اس (12 أبريل 2009)

*لمن لم يستطيع تحميل الملف من المرفقات*

هذا رابط اخر للملف

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701/f92e0b3f/lisp__i.html


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

خذ الرابط الآن: ارجو تقييم للموضوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

خذ يا اخى الرابط ولا تنتظر كثيرا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html


----------



## mzs_953 (12 أبريل 2009)

الف شكراالف شكرمشكووووووووووووور


----------



## adel ramadan (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور واجد واجد وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (13 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*


----------



## ثروت عميرة (13 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​


----------



## amrassad (13 أبريل 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## نعيم غزاوي (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا وانتظر البرنامج


----------



## houssein_zenhom (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور / جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد احمد طلحة (30 يوليو 2009)

وين البرنامج يا هندسة جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود طالب (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس اين المرفقات


----------



## fageery (31 يوليو 2009)

لم أجد الـ Lips وملف الإكسل، أرجو شاكرا إعادة الأبلود


----------



## nasserphone (2 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## وليد شاهين (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وانشاالله نشاركك مواضيع متعلقة بالمقاطع


----------



## eng_hatmido (2 أغسطس 2009)

فين الرابط؟؟؟ يا جمااااااااااااعة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html
هذا الرابط ياجماعة الخير -لى بعض الملاحظه وهى ان بعض الاخوة جزاهم الله خير لايجتهدوا فى البحث , حيث ان هذا البرامج رفع اكثر من مرة واكثر من رابط - ارجو من الاخوة ان يبحثوا فى كل الصفحا ت الخاصه بالبرامج من 1-8


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html هذا ايضا


----------



## allaeth1978 (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور جدا


----------



## Mohamed Ela (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------



## امير السيد حسين (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك وكل سنة وانتى طيب


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياريس وجزاك اله خيرا


----------



## prince12 (14 أغسطس 2009)

fffffffffffffffssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (15 أغسطس 2009)

اين المرفقات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## راسم النعيمي (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير اذاكان بالامكان اضافة الشرح بالعربي والسلام


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (16 أغسطس 2009)

المرفق لم يعد موجود هل من احد يعيد رفعه لعم الفائدة وبارك الله بالجميع....


----------



## مزن محمود (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اينالمرفقات و اين البرنامج؟
دلونا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## yousef-82 (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2009)

لاتوجد فايلات فقط ---------الآن ريح دماغك و ارسم profile وانت متكىء --- كيف استطيع ان ارى الفايلات


----------



## سعدعبدالزبيدي (17 أغسطس 2009)

لاتوجد فايلات لماذا؟ فقط الآن ريح دماغك و ارسم profile وانت متكىء كيف استطيع تحميل الفايلات


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html
اضغط على الرابط اعلاه وحمل الفايلات ولاتزعل


----------



## mohysahmed (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله-- اللهم اني صائم-انت جاد في ما كتبت


----------



## مزن محمود (26 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط غير صالح
نرجو اعادة رفعه
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمودامين (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pinkwomen (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اكيد بدي اشكرك بس انا عنجد مو عارف كي بدي استخدمو و لا فاهم على شرحك المتواضع اكمل معروفك وفهمني كيف استخدم lisp بأقصى فأدته رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءا


----------



## mohysahmed (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي م/ عبد الباقي دورك كبير في هذا المنتدى الكبير. الرجاء اخي تصحيح الخطأ( الرابط) وجل من لا يخطأ وربنا ازيدك علم 
اخوك م/ محي الدين السوداني


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - اخوتى الاعزاء اللذين لم يحصلوا على البرامج, هذا البرامج رفعته كثير والرابط موجود فى الصفحات السابقه - وكذلك الشرح اجتهدوا قليلا فى البحث. وخذوه بالضغط على الرابط اعلاه مع الشكر للجميع - والمعذرة النت مقطوع عندى قبل فترة.


----------



## 25821 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخي ارتباط الملف غير صالح .. من فضلك اعد رفعه مره اخري ... و شكرا


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً أين البرنامج أخي الكريم


----------



## cogGr (21 سبتمبر 2009)

where's the lisp and the programme


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701/f92e0b3f/lisp__i.html
اخوانى الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد , اعاده الله علينا باليمن والخير والبركات 0 جربوا الرابط اعلاه شغال ان شاء الله


----------



## نبيل المسماري (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## frists2003 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

عن جد كنت متكىء وانا اشرب الشاي والارقيلة وبدأت ارسم البروفيل حتى مكنتش ادري لفيت الكره الأرضية ورجعت مرة اخرى لمكاني بجد لو نمك عشرة انا متأكد ان الوطن العربي انشاء الله راح يمسك بزمام الامور بجد شكرا


----------



## husamqa (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز لكني لا استطيع ان اجد الملف ارجو المساعدة :86:


----------



## سماجده (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

تريليون بليون وزيد عليهم كم مليون شكر ألك على هذه المعلومات..........................


----------



## بن عطية (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووؤر أخي الغالي على المجهود


----------



## waaeel1986 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم والله ياشيخ أنا عندي ماطلعو ليش؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد سعيد الغلمى (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى واتمنى لك الاستمرار فى الافادة
ومشكووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
اولا مشكور مقدما على هذا الجهد الرائع واتمنى ان يكون البرنامج كما تقول .........
بس انا مابشرب شاي ..... بشرب قهوة ...


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (21 أكتوبر 2009)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## abu_karam (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mhamlet88 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## najm el lail (22 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (22 أكتوبر 2009)

Where are the linkes ??


----------



## sanosaker2004 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

وين الروابط


----------



## مجدي طاحون (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخى الفاضل اين الملفات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html هذا هو الرابط


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم


----------



## اسلام عاطف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسلام عاطف (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس اوس الغراوي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اين الملفات


----------



## الكتلوني المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اريد سؤال(مادا اجد رابط التحميل الي يحملي هذا البرنامج البروفايل)


----------



## ahmad albna (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لو تكرمت روابط التحمييل مرة اخرى لانها غير موجودة ....ولك الشكر


----------



## yasemena (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## bilal.kholy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ess2008 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## maged badie (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## waaeel1986 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بعمرك ايها الاصيل ... وزادك من علمه .. ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب..

طلب صغير أخي .. ارجو ان تكتب شرح بالعربي لكيفية الاستخدام ... وانشالله كلو في ميزان حسناتك ايها الكريم ..


----------



## زينب.. (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (18 ديسمبر 2009)

kkkkkkkk


----------



## tarrek (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ عبد الباقي السلام عليكم من وين احمل الملف


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (19 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html
من هنا حمل اخى الكريم


----------



## hazemhafez (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دلير ياسين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html هذا هو الرابط


----------



## hazemhafez (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني فاروق (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا ريس


----------



## jamal_hammad (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز .. لا ارى الراط لتحميل الليسب .. مشكور كثير على جهودك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html
هذا هو يا اخى مع صالح دعائك


----------



## hishe (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## بشير قدور (25 ديسمبر 2009)

وين الرابط


----------



## wkm76 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## منيار عزام (2 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طونى 10 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

فين البرنامج يا بوب هو مش المفروض يكون الرابط هنا ولا اانا بحلم


----------



## Eslam Karkour (20 يناير 2010)

فين مكان الليسب يا جماعة مش لاقية


----------



## Eslam Karkour (20 يناير 2010)

انا شربت الشاى بس مش لاقى الليسب


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

هيا فين الملفات اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

هوه انتا ولا باعت حاجه ليه الشكر اذا


----------



## محمد علي الامام (20 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككور


----------



## مهندس_معمارى (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن85 (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي على البرنامج ولكن اين البرنامج الذي يشغل اللسب ارجو توضيحه بالخطوات كوني مهتم بالامر وفقكم ربي لكل خير


----------



## حسن85 (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي كيف اشغل برنامج الليسب بالاوتوكاد افدنا افادك الله


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (20 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## م/الطالب (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (21 يناير 2010)

اخى حسن السلام عليكم , اعمل نسخ لبرامج اللسب وضعه فى الsupport كالاتى c:\programe file \ autocad \support ثم افتح الاتوكاد ومن قائمى tools ثم load application اختار الليسب ثم load ثم close


----------



## ابو محمودالمصرى (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## ezy_sh (21 يناير 2010)

شكلي انا مالي حظ
راح عليا ممكن اعادة


----------



## hisham sami (21 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ISSAM-SOFT (22 يناير 2010)

merci


----------



## ISSAM-SOFT (22 يناير 2010)

*merci*

شكرا اخي لكن لم اتمكن من رؤية المرفقات


----------



## khchiliaa (22 يناير 2010)

merci bq


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا صدقة جارية الى يوم الدين


----------



## eng-mrad (23 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## احمد سعيد الغلمى (23 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا يا زول*

thankkkkkkkkkks


----------



## حسن85 (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على مجهودكم الله يحفظك
وبعد كيف ابدي بالداتم وانزل نقاط البروفايل


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 يناير 2010)

ارجو البحث فى الصفحات الماضيه ستجدونه ان شاء الله


----------



## moda4me (24 يناير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## newbarcelonar (24 يناير 2010)

يمعودين وين الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## حسن85 (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخوتي وياريت مثال حلو من عندكم للتطبيق فعلا حملت اللسب بالاوتوكاد


----------



## ليون ريا (25 يناير 2010)

اخي شكرا لك لكني لاارى الرابط اذا امكن ان تحملة من جديد ولك الشكر


----------



## الباحث عن الذات (28 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## eng_khalid11 (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## REDOUIK (2 فبراير 2010)

اين هو البرنامج ؟


----------



## asfor_flstene (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى


----------



## سهابوج (4 فبراير 2010)

أخي لم اجد رابط التحميل


----------



## hseen81 (18 فبراير 2010)

وين الليسب يا هندسه


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (18 فبراير 2010)

هوه فين الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (18 فبراير 2010)

الملف فين


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (18 فبراير 2010)

يا بش مهندس فين الملف


----------



## نعيم غزاوي (18 فبراير 2010)

اين البرنامج


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 فبراير 2010)

متكئ ايه بس فين الملف


----------



## رضوان نوري العلاف (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## massalma (21 فبراير 2010)

اين البرامج يا اخي


----------



## محمود مرسى (22 فبراير 2010)

*هل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان*

الف شكر وتقدير لك ولكل من ساعد اخ محتاج للمساعده


----------



## اسلام عاطف (11 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووور


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 مارس 2010)

*الملف فين*​


----------



## eccnw (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا لا اعرف كيف احمل


----------



## eng\memo (13 مارس 2010)

لا يوجد مرفقات في الموضوع..!!!!!


----------



## nedal_dr (13 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور اخي


----------



## NOORALDIN (13 مارس 2010)

*والله يا الف الف الف الف مليون ترليون بليون شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااا*​


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام عاطف (13 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام عاطف (13 مارس 2010)

هو فين لم يظهربعد


----------



## amjadkh (14 مارس 2010)

sjhfsjdfhjsdfhjsdhfjsdhfjsdhfjsdhfhsdjfhsdjfhjsdfhjsdhfjsdhfjsdhf


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ايها الاخوة الكرام ربنا إزيدكم علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا


----------



## dets (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعيد m (15 مارس 2010)

اين الليسبات وملف الاكسل ارجو الرد


----------



## ISSAM-SOFT (15 مارس 2010)

Merci


----------



## جادعطا (23 مارس 2010)

فين الروابط ؟


----------



## اسلام عاطف (23 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 مارس 2010)

*http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html هذا هو الرابط اخوانى الكرام *​


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 مارس 2010)

وين الرابط يا اخ عبد الباقي و مشكككككوررررررررر


----------



## ali333207 (24 مارس 2010)

ايل الس ال بسقس يس


----------



## م.جبــــار (24 مارس 2010)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> *http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html هذا هو الرابط اخوانى الكرام *​


 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdou1234 (24 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد ابو نور (24 مارس 2010)

اين رابط التحميل


----------



## انيس نجاجرة (24 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## علي الدبس (24 مارس 2010)

وين يا اخوان البرنامج الآن ريح دماغك و ارسم profile وانت متكىء ..........................................................................مشكوررررررررررين


----------



## الزين بن سلطان (25 مارس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## narutokon (25 مارس 2010)

Ayna les explication


----------



## شلاويط (25 مارس 2010)

روووووووعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## halk_08 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## yousef ahmad hasan (28 مارس 2010)

:10: السالم عليكم ورحمة الله 
اين هو الرابط يا اخي - لا يوجد اي رابط لهذا البرنامج 
على كل جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 مارس 2010)

بعد كدى الماشايف الرابط احدد لى مكانه سوف اسافر له واعطيه البرامج بدل الرابط ههههههههههه


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 مارس 2010)

اخوانى اللذين يبحثون على الرابط ارجعوا وابحثوا الصفحات الماضيه الآن الصفحات لهذا البرامج 22 صفحه ارجعوا للوراء تجدون الرابط اضغطوا عليه وستجدون الملفات - جزاكم الله خير ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## golgol (28 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## رضوان نوري العلاف (28 مارس 2010)

ممنوننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## my basil (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## rafea1978 (30 مارس 2010)

وين الملفات


----------



## borcanworld (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اياد صبحي (6 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ..... بس وين الرابط


----------



## abd elnaser (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود حسن الجحاوى (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الدبس (7 أبريل 2010)

وين يا خالي الملف مش شايفه..............


----------



## احمد سالمان (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## ابو ساره111 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

فين السب


----------



## simo_oujdi (18 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر يا اخي عبد الباقي*


----------



## tamer abd alla (18 أبريل 2010)

وين البرنامج أولا 
أرجوا الافاده


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا على المجهود بتاعك


----------



## م.محمد بشير (20 أبريل 2010)

عفوا أنا مو شايف الملفات المرفقة


----------



## خالدمحمدبها (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ودمت ذخرا يابطل


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (21 أبريل 2010)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبد الباقى..
لكن المرفقات غير ظاهرة ..
*_


----------



## hany20001us (22 أبريل 2010)

فين الملفات اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (22 أبريل 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html هذا هو الرابط اخوانى الكرام


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك صديقى العزيز بارك الله فيك 

واليكم رابط اخر 

اضغط هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

مع العلم عندى ملفين ليسب لرسم القطاع الطولى وكذلك حساب كميات الحفر والردم لكن لا استطيع التعامل معه من منكم له القدرة على التعديل بالملف فارسلهم له ليعم النفع للجميع .:73::73:


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (24 أبريل 2010)

لى سؤال اخى العزيز 
عند طلب اليسب *[FONT=&quot]\ Enter wanted datum
ماذا اضع اى رقم ام ماذا لانه بيعطى error
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]error: bad argument type
[/FONT]


----------



## houzaifa (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم , عند طلب الديتم , انظر لكل مناسيبك واختار اصغر منسوب مثلا اصغر منسوب 90 اكتب 0,90 لازم تكتب صفر ثم فاصله ثم الديتم - ارجو ان اكون وفقت لاجابتك.


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا غالى ولاكن الشرح وين


----------



## apo_younis (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (25 أبريل 2010)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> اخى الكريم , عند طلب الديتم , انظر لكل مناسيبك واختار اصغر منسوب مثلا اصغر منسوب 90 اكتب 0,90 لازم تكتب صفر ثم فاصله ثم الديتم - ارجو ان اكون وفقت لاجابتك.




شكر لك بس جربت ما قلت وكانت هذه النتيجة

Command:
Please Enter The Datum:0,90
; error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT

فما الخطأ فى هذا المدخل


----------



## MHM-MHM (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الكرام - وللذين لم يظبط معهم البرامج : اولا : يتم تحميل الليسب من tools ثم load ap..ثم تحديد مكان الملف ثم load ثم close ثانيا : من شريط الاوامر اكتب : po تظهر معك هذه الرساله Please Enter The Datum: حسب الملف المرفق الديتم هو : 0,90 ثم تظهر هذه الرساله Attach Start-up Template [Yes/No/Options] <Yes اضغط yes بعد كدى يظهر الرسم على شاشة الاتوكاد كبداية للبروفائل .
ثم بيسأل عن كيفية ادخال ال ngl كاآتى N.G.L. Line Starts From/Paste the N.G.L.s , من هنا ارجع لملف الاكسل العمود الاخضر انسخه بالكامل ثم paste فى شاشة الاتوكاد , يرسم لك فى الحال وبدون اى مشاكل او رسائل خطأ . ممكن الادخال يدوو للارض الطبيعية. جربوا ذلك ايها الاخوة الافاضل . وجزيتم خير وآسف للشرح المستعجل.


----------



## المهاجر16 (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي عبدالباقي المرفق غيرموجود الرجاء اعادة تحمليه من جديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (12 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جزيلا


----------



## محمد علي الامام (13 مايو 2010)

مششششششششششكككككككوووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## malla7 (13 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tafoket (17 مايو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م / جهاد (18 مايو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## القرنفلة (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد طايل (19 مايو 2010)

بصراحة أنا مش لاقى مرفقات


----------



## محمد طايل (19 مايو 2010)

ياجماعة الملفات دى قديمة جدا وفيه برامج متطورة جدا وصغيرة الحجم وسهولة العمل وبترسم ground

+design
اسم البرنامج profiler
غير انه كمان بيحسب كميات من الأخر مش هتحتاج برنامج الاند ولا إيرث ورك ولا كل البرامج اللى بتاخد وقت فى إدخال البيانات يعنى تقدر تخلص بروفايلات مشروعك وحسابات كمياته فى وقت ضئيل جدا:73:


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 مايو 2010)

طيب اخى محمد طائل أرفع الجديد كى نستفيد


----------



## eccnw (20 مايو 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## NOORALDIN (20 مايو 2010)

*والله يا الف الف الف الف مليون ترليون بليون شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااا*​

بس وين المرفقات


----------



## مدحت عبد الغنى (20 مايو 2010)

فين يا باش مهندس الرابط اللى هنحمل منه يا ريت يا جماعه لو حد يعرف يرفع الموضوع تانى له جزيل الشكراو يبعته على [email protected] وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دلير ياسين (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله
وين المرفقات


----------



## احمد الياسين (21 مايو 2010)

شكرااا اخي ....
طيب ممكن اعرف طريقه لنقل الداتا من الاكسل الى الجي بي اس 

انتظر الرد


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (13 يونيو 2010)

شششكرا


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (13 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اخي الرابط مش ظاهر عندي


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يونيو 2010)

هذا موقع الملف يا اخوان لمن فاته تحميله

*http://www.4shared.com/file/98110701...f/lisp__i.html*​


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (14 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## strianger (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي ولكن ما في مرفقات


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 يونيو 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك ولكن اين المرفقات لاني لا ارى اي شي في الموضوع غير الكتابة


----------



## superstar (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## raider_1 (18 يونيو 2010)

ياخى انا مش لاقى الملف المرفق


----------



## emam1000 (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م . المساحه (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي...


----------



## اسلام عاطف (19 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## noreply (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## kanan (20 يونيو 2010)

:75:جيد جدا


----------



## صالح الفيروز (20 يونيو 2010)

ابي ابني مجلس ودورة مياه وغرفة بوفية في الساحة الخارجية. من لدية مخطط ويمكن يساعدني. المجلس 6 * 5 والحمام والبوفيه تقريبا 10 متر مربع. سؤال ثاني هل يمكن ان استخدم حديد للميده والاعمدة مقاس 12ملم.


----------



## shareef81 (20 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا صديقي - لا ارى المرفقات هل تم الحذف


----------



## محمود محمود عبدالل (20 يونيو 2010)

تمام


----------



## محمد هجو أبوعمرو (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ولكننى لا أرى أى مرفق للبرنامج


----------



## فيصل البكوع (21 يونيو 2010)

لايوجد اي ملف مرفق


----------



## maf_geology (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ارشد عماد (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الامان (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalil985 (31 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزاك الخير
لكن عم اقرا اول صفحتين والناس فرحانة وتهني ولم اجد الرابط 
فقلت اكيد جهازي في شي إلى ان رأيت ملاحظة الاخ دفع الله فتأكدت انه ليس هناك رابط للتحميل


----------



## kh_raafat55 (31 يوليو 2010)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## المهندس ليبي (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووورررر كل الشكر يا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود رائع و الجبار من أخ جبار و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد 1682 (1 أغسطس 2010)

مافيش اى حاجة فين اللينكات


----------



## Qusai AL Deri (1 أغسطس 2010)

أين المرفقات
أرجو إعادة تحميلها
وجزاك الله خيراً وشكراً


----------



## حارث البدراني (1 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سيف فرج (2 أغسطس 2010)

يا أخي الفاضل لم أجد الليسب فما السبب يا ترى علما انني جديد على الموقع ؟


----------



## eng1-hisham (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## Murad2009 (3 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا اين الملفات المرفقة؟


----------



## أحمد عباس عباس (7 أغسطس 2010)

Ttrrr


----------



## باسم رياض (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير لو سمحتو بدى اعرف وين الموضوع اول مرة ادخل على المنتدى الجميل


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 أغسطس 2010)

هذا هو الملف مرفق​


----------



## mohamed10270 (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى عيسى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.saadany (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## fghasd (12 أغسطس 2010)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممسسسسسسسسسككككككككككككككككووووووووووور


----------



## eng.amani (12 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا اين البرنامج


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررا!! شكرا!! مشكووور!!؟؟ وين المرفقات الليسب حبايبي ؟؟


----------



## م.شهرزادد (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود الناصري (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ عبد الباقي السلام عليكم
الحمد لله حملت البرنامج لاكثر من مره وقرات التعليمات وطبقتها بحذافيرها لكن عندما اكتب الكوماند (po ) على الاوتوكاد تظهر الرساله التاليه
((PO must be called from within another command))
ماهي هذه الرساله مستعجل يرحمكم الله


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ... اخى محمود وبقية الاخوة اللذين لم يعمل معهم الليسب تأكدوا انه لايوجد ليسب متعارض معه فى هذه
الحالة لايشتغل وتأتى الرسائل فى ليسب بوينت يتعارض معه بالذات اذا حفظته بصورة دائمه فى الاتوكاد بشنظة الليسب


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (28 أغسطس 2010)

*PO must be called from within another command وظاهر من هذه الرساله انه تعارض مع برامج آخر 
*


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (28 أغسطس 2010)

اين اللسب يااخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## strianger (28 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن يا باشا خطوات العمل بالعربي اتبعت الخطوات بملف الوورد وما اعطاني نتيجة


----------



## محمود الناصري (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخ عبد الباقي فتشت في الحقيبه ولم اجد ما يتعارض مع البرنامج ولا اعرف ما هي المشكله


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا اخي اين البرنامج


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (29 أغسطس 2010)

بإذن لله تعالى سأرفع لكم البرامج من جديد وشرح كامل له بالتفصيل والصور .. بس بعد العيد أسأل الله التوفيق لى ولكم


----------



## monsef28dz (30 أغسطس 2010)

thankyou dear friend


----------



## abouahmed99 (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ / عبد الباقي جزاك الله خيرا 
لم اجد المرفقات


----------



## teo_is_me (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## زكريا خالد محمد (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## انور الزبيدي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي ممكن شرح كيفية استخدام اللسب رجاءا فد فكرة عنه


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

زملائي الاعزاء ( العلم كالمال كل ما زكيته يزيد)


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انشاء الله نخدمك يا زميل عبد الباقي انت والمشرفين


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورة جهودكم


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انشاء الله الى الافضل دائما


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى ان يستمر الموقع


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

وتكون مواضيع دقيقة وخاصة جدا


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ويتطور علم المساحة في بقية البلدان العربية


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

والله يوفق المشرفين على هذا الانجاز


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

انشاء الله تكون مشاركتنا مفيدة للجميع


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لتمنى ان تكون طرقة المناقشة اسهل


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو شرح كيفية الحصول على الروابط لاي موضوع


----------



## عبود 2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

لخبطت دماغي وما حصلت على الرابط؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد صبح (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور إبننا عبد الباقي


----------



## حسن حسنى حسن (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ايها الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... هذا رابط البرامج لمن فاته التنزيل
http://www.4shared.com/file/QXrIhvdm/lisp__i.html


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبد الباقي 
وزادك الله علما وسعة صدر
لقد حملت الليسب وشغلته 
ولكن لم استطع ادخال الداتم - Please Enter The Datum:459,400
; error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT
وفي محاولة اخرى - Please Enter The Datum:0,400
; error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT
اتمنى منك ان تكمل اجرك وتدلنا على حل لهذه المشكلة 
علما باني جربته على اصدار 2002 و 2009
جزاك الله خيرا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmedhattab (12 أكتوبر 2010)

thankxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## المهندس ولات (13 أكتوبر 2010)

سوباسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

​ ​ مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## hamzeh_hallak (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا 
و لكن نتمنى ان ترفع الرابط مرة أخرى


----------



## مهندس مقيم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا اين المرفقات


----------



## samerurksousi (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## ابوارشد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## gmix (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الفغ شكر على المجهود


----------



## المساح الحائر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الالخ الكريم عبد الباقي ياريت تضع لنا الليسبات والبرامج علشان الجميع يستفيد والف شكر ليك علي مجهودل في خدمة المساحين المبتدئين


----------



## mghebib (23 أكتوبر 2010)

merci beaucoupppppppppppppppppp


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكروجزاك الله خير


----------



## alasuty (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهران ابو محمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
ولكني لم اجد المرفقات وشكرا لك


----------



## sem20109 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله احبابى وزملائى الكرام , مرفق لكم عدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل لرسم بروفائل او خط مياه او غيره بكل سهوله ويسر وانت متكىء ومريح حالك وكمان ممكن تشرب شاى , طبعا البرامج بها الشرح والتوضيح مرفق واى سؤال انا تحت امركم .اخوكم:77: عبدالباقى ( السودان )


لبءتا


----------



## GEORGE-AS (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## yoso (25 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم لا توجد أي لينكات ولا مرفقات برجاء الانتباه
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مراقب الخدمات (26 أكتوبر 2010)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> ايها الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... هذا رابط البرامج لمن فاته التنزيل
> http://www.4shared.com/file/qxrihvdm/lisp__i.html


 
السلام عليكم 
اخي عبد الباقي الامين جزاك الله خيرا والى الاخوة الكرام هذا هو الرابط مع الشكر للاخ عبد الباقي الامين


----------



## ابوارشد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط غير صالح للفتح....شكرا


----------



## محمد فرزات (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اغفر للوالديك وارحمهما في الدنيا والآخرة ويدخلك الجنة من ابوابها الثمانية ياحي ياقيوم*​


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (27 أكتوبر 2010)

/شكككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووور بق بق


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخ عبد الباقى على هذا المجهود الجيد وجزاك اللة خير وزادك من فضلة وعلمة


----------



## م.البوريني (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أيهم عقيل (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​


----------



## zakey (5 نوفمبر 2010)

hgsbl ugdlk


----------



## amm70 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## estcc (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## yahyaalbadry (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يالطيب 
بس الرابط وين


----------



## mansour_abozaid (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## A2ZSaber (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي عبد الباقي السلام عليكم
اين الرابط لو سمحت.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (11 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/QXrIhvdm/lisp__i.html
هذا الرابط ايها الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## شيكو222 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هوه فين المرفق انا مش عارف هاحمل اراي مششايف حاجه هو انا اعمي وانا مش واخد بالي والا ايه


----------



## شيكو222 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر انا لقيته معلهش


----------



## mehaia80 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

المرفقات غير موجودة , أرجو الاستفادة منها للضرورة وشكرا.


----------



## mehaia80 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف غير نشط على الرابط


----------



## mehaia80 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

آسف جدا لأن الرابط شغال ووجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sabryano (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابن جنين القسام (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم جدا


----------



## ابن جنين القسام (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...اخي عيسى انا لم اجد اية مرفقات او برامج


----------



## alasuty (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الله يجزاك خير اين الرابط


----------



## مهندس عمرو الجيار (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا بس هي فين المرفقات


----------



## abo rosana (21 ديسمبر 2010)

very good


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد بشارات (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ولله عندي بكر امتحان في هل موضوع جزاك الله كل حب من الخلق وخالق الخلق (ابو اسيد)


----------



## romiokety (29 ديسمبر 2010)

هو فيييييييييييييييييييييييي ناللسيب يا باش مهندس -انت شيلتة تانى


----------



## romiokety (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجووووووووووك حط لسيب رسم البروفايل مع شرحة تانى ويا سلام بأه لو لسيب يرسم خط طرد وعلية غرف الهواء و الغسيل


----------



## catalon (30 ديسمبر 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## حيدر السعد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اعزك الله لا يظهر لنك التحميل لدي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/QXrIhvdm/lisp__i.html

من هنا


----------



## el-saadany (30 ديسمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_يا تري ممكن يتم وضع المرفقات تاني _
_وبأشكركم علي مجهودكم الوفير_


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

روابط التجميل او الملفات المرفقه مش موجوده ليه؟
ارجو المساعده


----------



## حاتم حسنى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank U


----------



## z0oo0Mich0oo0z (31 ديسمبر 2010)

machkour ya akhi


----------



## samer63 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## pedo_11 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك يأخ عبدالباقى على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## مروان عبد الله (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك*


----------



## catalon (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zereen (4 يناير 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks but where is the files


----------



## hosh123 (4 يناير 2011)

بعد إذن الأخ عبد الباقى 
تم شرح كيفيه استخدام الليسب واستخدام معادله اكسيل خاصه بعمل البروفيل فى الموضوع التالى 
والشرح بالفيديو
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240525.html


----------



## خالد الخالدي1 (4 يناير 2011)

اولا:اخي العزيز اتمنا من الله عزوجل ان يجعل ذالك في ميزان حسناتك
ثانيا:انا قمت بإتباع خطواتك الموضح في شرحك المرفق والحمد لله جميع الامور جرت على اكمل وجه ولكن انا عندي
ملحوضه بسيطه اتمنا منك ان تساعدنا فيها وهي عندما اقوم بإدخال منسوب الارض الطبيعي مثلا(855) والمنسوب التصميمي مثلا(852.54) المفروض بأن الخط البياني للمنسوب التصميمي يبدءمن(852.54) تحت الخط البياني لمنسوب الارض الطبيعي ولكن ما وجته عند رسم الخط البياني للمنسوب التصميمي يبدء من فوق منسوب الارض الطبيعيه.واسف جدا على الاطاله


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ خالد ..جزيت خير رجاء ارسال ملفاتك التى اشتغلت عليها لرسمها


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 يناير 2011)

852.54 البرامج بيفهم لك ذلك للاولى ( 852 ) استيشن station والثانية ( 54 ) منسوب ربما اختار لك ذلك .لذلك اترسم اسفل .


----------



## himahima86 (4 يناير 2011)

فين الملف المرفق جزاكم الله والف شكر


----------



## ashobakr5 (7 يناير 2011)

[QUO:63::12::77::60:TE=laive;1027175]شكرالك أخي الكريم ... وبارك الله فيك[/QUOTE]


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (7 يناير 2011)

اخى اين المرفقات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## memo110 (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## hajmanga (8 يناير 2011)

وين ال 2 ليسب يا فردة ..


----------



## ادم سليفاني (13 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمود ابوسمرة (15 يناير 2011)

يا مهندس عبد الباقي لو سمحت اين الlisp شكرا


----------



## zoomourad (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## hussie_am (19 يناير 2011)

surveying software package) 12D MODEL 7.0surveying software package) 12D MODEL 7.0surveying software package) 12D MODEL 7.0


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahyaab (19 يناير 2011)

*أين المرفقات؟؟؟*

أخي الكريم:
الموضوع هام وجميل،لكن لاأستطيع رؤية المرفقات،والكثير من الردود تقول ذلك،ومن كثرة الردود ،أعتقد أنه توجد مرفقات ولكن بعضنا لايستطيع جهازه اظهارها.
الرجاء تقديم الحل،وشكرا
أخوك
مهندس ميكانيك
يحيى أبوزامل


----------



## catalon (20 يناير 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## catalon (20 يناير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد خليل666 (20 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## kimo_nada (21 يناير 2011)

الف الف الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ALJEHANI (22 يناير 2011)

Tank u


----------



## amin serry (22 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## habibclup (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مالك مالكي (2 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم*


----------



## momen7 (3 أبريل 2011)

حياك الله


----------



## sopoorbebo (6 أبريل 2011)

هو فين البنامج؟


----------



## kotb_123 (7 أبريل 2011)

tankessssssss ya bash mohndes


----------



## فالكون (7 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## eng sobhy (14 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## eccnw (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اين المرفقات


----------



## wardshan (17 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eid2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

ما حصلت المرفقات


----------



## فالكون (18 أبريل 2011)

يظهر انك شرب الشاى وكان فية حاجة تانية ونسيت البرنامج


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووور بق بق............


----------



## s.sakr (22 أبريل 2011)

thanks kteer


----------



## المختار الفلسطيني (22 أبريل 2011)

وين المرفقات يا هندسة


----------



## محمود محمد توفيق (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 أبريل 2011)

*يظهر انك شرب الشاى وكان فية حاجة تانية ونسيت البرنامج*​ 

يظهر ان الناس شربوا الشاى من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان وتركوك , أخى فالكون صحى النوم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 أبريل 2011)

البرامج اخى رفع أكثر من عشرة مرات وتم اضافات به بواسطة اخونا م هشام جزاه الله خير .. دور فى البحث تجد كل شىء ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء الفضاء (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## omarhmmam (28 أبريل 2011)

laa;,v


----------



## amrfyume (29 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت ياهندسة فين المرفقات


----------



## Anas88 (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
لكنه لم اجد الlisp


----------



## faycel (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## z0oo0Mich0oo0z (30 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمد بشارات (30 أبريل 2011)

شكر حار لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل وبارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من النجاح


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 مايو 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/BQiE0Ojn/_online.html?&rnd=59# من فاتحه تنزيل برامج الليسب يدخل فى الرابط اعلاه


----------



## حسام عبد الله (2 مايو 2011)

1000 الف شكر ياهندسه وربنا يقويك بس للاسف انا مبشريش شاي هشرب ازوزة وادعيلك


----------



## aboalsaid1 (2 مايو 2011)

مشكور بشمهندس


----------



## احمد محمد مؤمن (3 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا أخي


----------



## صالح أرحومة (3 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبود215 (4 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## noor-noor (4 مايو 2011)

فين التحميل من فضلك


----------



## durxxx (4 مايو 2011)

اين البرنامج ي أخ


----------



## ahmed_qdhx (5 مايو 2011)

اين المرفق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## emad ramadan (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى العزيز والله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## mr_1811 (5 يونيو 2011)

اخى الحبيب اين الليسبات


----------



## abd_deirani (9 يونيو 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## ladman (9 يونيو 2011)

عندى مشكلة ان بعمل تحميل لليسب تمام مفيش مشكلة وبكتب الامر (po)
وبيظهر رسالة (please ente the datum ) وبدخله datum
وبضغط enter
وبتظهرى الرسالة دى (; error: no function definition: ACET-STR-FORMAT)
بالله ممكن اعرف ايه المشكلة والحل لو سمحت


----------



## thaher (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لو تعرف احنا مرمين فى الصحرا اذى لكنت عزرتنا ما بنشوف النت الا كل فين وفين


----------



## wasemmgd (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ismailimc (12 يونيو 2011)

*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)*


----------



## عربي_عربي (25 يونيو 2011)

thx


----------



## adelisherenow (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم هو فين اللينك يا اخي


----------



## thamer 69 (26 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور*

مشكووووووورر


----------



## رانية احمد (27 يونيو 2011)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## noor-noor (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اميرسيد (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## safa aldin (4 يوليو 2011)

اين المرفق يا أخي الطيب ؟


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (4 يوليو 2011)

انا ما شفت المرفق

جزاك الله خير على كل احوال


----------



## mostafaone (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## rrsemreen (5 يوليو 2011)

كيفية عمل رسم 3d


----------



## عاطف مجدي (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالله عليكم يا جماعة انا مش ظاهر عندي تحميل الليسب


----------



## memo110 (6 يوليو 2011)

أخي العزيز أين المرفقات ؟


----------



## المهندس 2222 (7 يوليو 2011)

اين الليسبات اخوية العزيز


----------



## اوكستين (7 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم اين الملف؟

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فالكون (8 يوليو 2011)

ايه يا عبدو انت شربت الشاى ونسيت ترفع الملف هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mansour_abozaid (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dawalnoor (8 يوليو 2011)

اخى عبدالباقى الليسب ما مرفق لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.homood (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_es84 (2 أغسطس 2011)

انا منتظر البرنامج دة من ززززززززززززززمااااااااااااااااااااان
وانا دلوقتى مش شايف اى رابط احمل منة
افيدونى ارجوكم
واشكرك يابشمهندس على كل حال


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hunter1024786 (9 أغسطس 2011)

m2shkorrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nour_nour (12 أغسطس 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## emad_ali (12 أغسطس 2011)

نشكرك كثيرا يا اخ عبد الباقي لكن لا نجد المرفقات؟


----------



## حسام الدين حشمت (13 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور .. بس فين الرابط


----------



## فادى الغريب (14 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمود المخطط (15 أغسطس 2011)

اين المحتوى يا اخى ولكن 
شكرا لك على اى حال


----------



## حسام الدين حشمت (16 أغسطس 2011)

ممنون


----------



## abderrahman.zg (11 سبتمبر 2011)

merci


----------



## أحلام3 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
من أين أحصل على الملفات


----------



## mamathashem (12 سبتمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## شواغي22 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مممممممممممممممممممممممشكور


----------



## aposrag (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssef00088 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

وينو الملف


----------



## ahmad kh (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدفوزى عبدالوهاب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## امير السيد حسين (17 سبتمبر 2011)

فين يا جماعة 
الملفات


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شيكو222 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## شيكو222 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

هوه فين المرفق يابرنس


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

والله يا الف الف الف الف مليون ترليون بليون شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااا


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

:73::5:شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75:


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور للمجهود ولكن اين رابط التحميل


----------



## الصقر2011 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد علي الامام (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور عليككككككككككك


----------



## اسماعيل جديعي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج لإنشاء بروفيل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadnoor1 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ماذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذا


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rawan alsliman (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eccnw (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي اين الملف المرفق


----------



## eccnw (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الأعزاء هذا هو الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/get/SCbgq8Zc/lisp__i.html


----------



## محمد علي الامام (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررااااااااا


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر ياغالى ياريت يكون مشروح


----------



## khaledelmasry (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر


----------



## شرف الديلمي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو الاستفسار عن dutme ما هو تنسيق الرقم الذى يتم ادخاله هل هو 00,90.00 أو 00و90 حيث ان الليسب يعطى خطأ ياريت يكون هناك شرح عربى لهذه الخطوة والخطوة التالية بصورة لو امكن جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/الفقي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هو فين


----------



## moataz_99 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا يعطييك العافية يا باشا 
ثانيا وين البرنامج


----------



## qwasqwasqwas (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*



عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله احبابى وزملائى الكرام , مرفق لكم عدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل لرسم بروفائل او خط مياه او غيره بكل سهوله ويسر وانت متكىء ومريح حالك وكمان ممكن تشرب شاى , طبعا البرامج بها الشرح والتوضيح مرفق واى سؤال انا تحت امركم .اخوكم:77: عبدالباقى ( السودان )


a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mostafaeid (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى اين المرفقات


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## survey aly (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بيبو405 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Ultra Green (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالبا سط (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكككككككككور


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hbeeko (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## المهندس ياسر يحيى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وين المرفقات


----------



## المهندس ياسر يحيى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي
ممكن اعرف اين المرفقات


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (21 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوي عبدالباقي وين المرفقاااااااااااات


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## القاف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

والله يا الف الف الف الف مليون ترليون بليون شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااا


----------



## da.hacker (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الدره (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## explorer1000 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmaghror (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## 185506 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مساء الخير يا مهندس ولكن وين التحميل


----------



## mostafa essa (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## saif2222 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lucky_mido (4 ديسمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## وسيم عبد الستار (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششششكور


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

PO for profiles لايعمل عندى على اوتوكاد 2007


----------



## 185506 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

وين الا عم تحكي عنه


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.سامي الوكاع (16 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي جزاك الله خير ا . بس للاسف ماحصلت ولا رابط ممكن توضح الرابط وترفعو . مافي عندك اي شي بالمرفقات ؟؟


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (6 يناير 2012)

الف الف شكر باشا والله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## s.syria.s (7 يناير 2012)

مممممممممششششششششششككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## حسام بوشكش (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
فين يا اخى الليسب


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (13 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم اين رابط التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hishamamar (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hishamamar (13 يناير 2012)

يمكن التحميل من خلال الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=125615


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (13 يناير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q6zb30bnha37yun


هذا هو الرابط لليسبين وملف الاكسيل

لا تنسانا من دعائك


----------



## ahmed_egy_74 (14 يناير 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## k_a_k (14 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور
و جزاك الله ااااااااااااااالف
خييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## lion2010 (16 يناير 2012)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## eng.rafatahmed (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## bazoonline (20 يناير 2012)

المرفقات غير موجوده لو تكرمت
ان ترفعها مرة ثانيه جزاك الله خيرا
وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## HAMMARI IMENE (21 يناير 2012)

كيف استطيع رفع الملف شكرا


----------



## Ayman Eid (21 يناير 2012)

thx


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (23 يناير 2012)

9 شكراً


----------



## engyousry (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ..........................................


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من حضرتك اعادة نشر المرفقات لانها غير موجوده و جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اين المرفقات يا اخي جزاك الله خير


----------



## الرباطي (18 فبراير 2012)

انا ماشايف اي رابط او مرفقات :81:


----------



## خالد السيد حماد (18 فبراير 2012)

اين المرفقات


----------



## احمدالزيادي (19 فبراير 2012)

اين الملفات المرفقه يا استاد


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (19 فبراير 2012)

اين هذا البرنامج مع الشكر


----------



## احمدالزيادي (19 فبراير 2012)

اين الملفات المرفقه يا استاد


----------



## احمدالزيادي (19 فبراير 2012)

ارجوا الرد وشكرآ


----------



## مهندس2014 (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (20 فبراير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q6zb30bnha37yun


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم كبف حالك يا اخي لكن عندي سؤال اين هي الملفات المرفقة و جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (22 فبراير 2012)

اخي ما حصلت شي مرفق ارجو منك ارفاقة مرة اخرى اذا تكرمت 
جوزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## سعد مبارك سعد (22 فبراير 2012)

اخي عبد الباقي السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اين الملف ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 فبراير 2012)

كيفك أخي عبد الباقي مشكور على جهودك ولكن لم أجد البرنامج ارجو الدلالة عليه لتعم الفائدة بشكرك على وساعة صدرك


----------



## علي الحياني (23 فبراير 2012)

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?q6zb30bnha37yun*​


----------



## mazen42 (24 فبراير 2012)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله احبابى وزملائى الكرام , مرفق لكم عدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل لرسم بروفائل او خط مياه او غيره بكل سهوله ويسر وانت متكىء ومريح حالك وكمان ممكن تشرب شاى , طبعا البرامج بها الشرح والتوضيح مرفق واى سؤال انا تحت امركم .اخوكم:77: عبدالباقى ( السودان )


 ---------------------------------------
السلام عليكم
طبعا انا اشكرك واشكر كل من شكرك على هذا الموضوع ولكن ؟؟؟
قرأة 59 صفحة من الردود وكلها كلمات شكر وامتنان ولكني حسبما فهمت بان الموضوع له مرفق ولكني لم اجد اي مرفق ...
1 - اما انا اعمى بصيرة ولا اقول النظر 
2 - اما ان المرفق غير موجود اصلا ولا اعرف لماذا وعلى ماذا كل كلمات الشكر هذه 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ahmadmb12000 (25 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك العافية اخ عبد الباقى ... فكرة الموضوع رائعة جدا .... مشكور على جهودك


----------



## احمدممدوح عيسي (25 فبراير 2012)

الف شكرا اولا
و فين الرابط لو سمحت


----------



## ali333207 (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان الدعرونه (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ياياساسو (2 مارس 2012)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## engyousrymarwan (3 مارس 2012)

شكراً


----------



## engyousrymarwan (3 مارس 2012)

فين الليسب


----------



## سمية سليمان (22 مارس 2012)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## ابو جنى على (22 مارس 2012)

اين الليسبات يا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## salem_55 (23 مارس 2012)

أخى العزيز يبدو أنك عن طريق الخطأ قد قمت بالتعديل فى المشاركة الأصلية وأزلت الليسبات التى أشرت إليها من المرفقات
برجاء إعادة رفع المرفقات وشكرا


----------



## الارشى (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزااااااء الله كل خير


----------



## الارشى (26 مارس 2012)

ويييييييييين هى البراامج بليييز


----------



## ahmednoureany (26 مارس 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا بس هو فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abu sale7 (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## signore sami (4 أبريل 2012)

thnx ya basha


----------



## ahmednoureany (5 أبريل 2012)

مشكور بس هو فين


----------



## mostafazayd (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاوزن ضاهر (6 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## رقيه (7 أبريل 2012)

الملفات غير موجوده


----------



## حسنين البغدادي (18 أبريل 2012)

احسنت يا ورددددددددده


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (21 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى اكريم اين البرنامج او عدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل اميلى [email protected] ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## أسامة محمد البطروخ (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## rrooffaa (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (26 أبريل 2012)

اين اللسب والاكسل جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اين يا اخي لم اجد البرنامج بالمناسبه هل ممكن تعطونا برنامج ترانست تنزيل بيانات من جهاز التوتال نوع نيكون nikon dtm-352


----------



## coooolbuddy (28 أبريل 2012)

*وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البرنامج ياباش مهندس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## المهندس محمدالمطري (28 أبريل 2012)

*اين المرفقات انا ماحصلتها خالص ارجو التوضيح*


----------



## mado210 (28 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## 185506 (28 أبريل 2012)

*الف شكر يا اخي عبد الباقي على الليسب الجميل*
​


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## شواغي22 (1 مايو 2012)

مممممممممممممممشششششكور


----------



## salehhammed (1 مايو 2012)

bark alah fik akh karim


----------



## هاني جاسم (1 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررر يلغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي حبيبي


----------



## ياسر. (3 مايو 2012)

اك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر. (3 مايو 2012)

*هو فين اللنك ياجماعة بعد إذنكوا حد يرفعوا تانى*


----------



## eng.why (3 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررر يلغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي حبيبي​


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (3 مايو 2012)

*لو سمحت اين البرنامج او الليسب ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (4 مايو 2012)

*اين البرنامج افادك الله وجازاك كل خير*


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engyousrymarwan (5 مايو 2012)

فين المرفقات


----------



## محمد الفجال (5 مايو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر اخى الكريم


----------



## نجدى سويعد (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا بن النيل


----------



## gulum (5 مايو 2012)

thank u


----------



## ايهاب عبدالرزاق (5 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مهندس زهير فوزي (5 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## رقيه (5 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohanad surveyor (8 مايو 2012)

الف شكر اخوية


----------



## مودى لطيف (10 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedabbo (13 مايو 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق lispطھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط·ط&#.rarمشاهدة المرفق lispطھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط·ط&#.rar
مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك 
ورفعته مع المرفقات لمن لم يجد الرابط


----------



## kanan (16 مايو 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (16 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر اخي


----------



## wal_kha (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil10 (19 مايو 2012)

thankyou my friend, 
but where is the file


----------



## محمدفوزى عبدالوهاب (25 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامة العباسى (25 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ألف شكر


----------



## كمال محمد رسول (26 مايو 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للبرنامج


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## قطامش (1 يونيو 2012)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## قطامش (1 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووارر


----------



## hossen7 (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sandocan (3 يونيو 2012)

بوركت يا باشمهندس


----------



## abzarad (5 يونيو 2012)

كيف أنزل البرنامج يا بقة؟
ما شابف رابط!


----------



## alimohammed_2005 (7 يونيو 2012)

Good


----------



## almmmou (14 يونيو 2012)

thanks so much


----------



## civil10 (15 يونيو 2012)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هاوزن ضاهر (15 يونيو 2012)

وي البرنامج


----------



## هاوزن ضاهر (15 يونيو 2012)

وين البرنامج


----------



## Fady.Joseph (15 يونيو 2012)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله احبابى وزملائى الكرام , مرفق لكم عدد 2 lisp وملف اكسل لرسم بروفائل او خط مياه او غيره بكل سهوله ويسر وانت متكىء ومريح حالك وكمان ممكن تشرب شاى , طبعا البرامج بها الشرح والتوضيح مرفق واى سؤال انا تحت امركم .اخوكم:77: عبدالباقى ( السودان )[/QUOTE
> بعد التحية ...
> صديقي عبد الباقي أنا عندما أدخل على مشاركتك هذه .... لم استطع حتى الآن أن ارى أي مرفقات.... ارجو المساعدة


----------



## omarjber (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا كتيييييييييييير


----------



## وائل شوقت (15 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل شوقت (15 يونيو 2012)

تم الشكر ولم يظهر الرابط برجاء وضع الرابط اذا تم حذفه


----------



## وائل شوقت (15 يونيو 2012)

وين الرابط


----------



## احمد العوادي (16 يونيو 2012)

*عبد الباقي يعني هم من السودان وجاي تلعبنا ماكو لا مرفقات ولا بطيخ منريد نشرب شاي نريد البرنامج 
*


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (22 يونيو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mah_kh65 (22 يونيو 2012)

لم نجد اللسيب وافكسل حتى الآن


----------



## KAMPOOOO (22 يونيو 2012)

great man


----------



## KAMPOOOO (22 يونيو 2012)

thanks


----------



## zenism (2 يوليو 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zenism (2 يوليو 2012)

ou est le fichier


----------



## سامر الشبح (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله الخير بس وينو اليسب


----------



## a7med_29 (5 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو منك يا مهندس عبد الباقى ارسال شيتات الاكسيل على الاميل الخاص واليثبات لعمل البروفيل للضرورة [email protected] لانها غير موجودة 
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات


----------



## ataya (14 يوليو 2012)

والله انت راجل محترم ..... خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## shadoul (15 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله


----------



## نور الجزائرية (15 يوليو 2012)

اين المرفقات ؟؟


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (16 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع وهو عندى ولكنى اريد الشرح


----------



## مم الجمل (17 يوليو 2012)

فين يا ريس


----------



## احمد كيوسي (17 يوليو 2012)

الرابط غير موجود اخ عبد الباقي


----------



## haytham hamdi (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكور على هاد المجهود


----------



## حسام عبد الله (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## sdsda802 (22 يوليو 2012)

*رمضان مبارك*

وكل وانتم طيبين بمناسبه شهر رمضان المبارك اعادة علينا جميعنا بالخير والسلام والمحبة


----------



## koky_4u (25 يوليو 2012)

ألف شكر على المجهود


----------



## jowher12 (25 يوليو 2012)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
اولاً / احب ان اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ثانياً / عندي سؤال بسيط ، بالنسبة لـ lisp الاول نفذته بصورة صحيحة لكن الـ lisp الثاني أصل فية الى الامر p.v.i واتوقف لاني مفاهم شنو معناه اذا ممكن توضيح اكثر واي مثال عن كيفية التعويض فية 
واكون شاكرلك.


----------



## mohamedanwar45 (29 يوليو 2012)

مشكككككككككككور


----------



## الهندسه الانشائيه (2 أغسطس 2012)

الشكر للاخ عبد الباقي الامين لكني لم استطع تحميل المعادلة


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بهذا الجهد الممتاز


----------



## فهد 111 (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوررر


----------



## محمد على زيد (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## dyiea (12 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## ضياء كاظم (12 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لا تظهر لي اي مرفقات اخي العزيز اتمنى ان اعرف السبب


----------



## adelhathout (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ياغالى


----------



## mamaxwla (13 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكككككككككككور*


----------



## maged84eng (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

where is the lisp please? attachment


----------



## قطامش (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## قطامش (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدددددددددددددددا


----------



## قطامش (16 سبتمبر 2012)

lمشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## narutokon (16 سبتمبر 2012)

fine howa had lisp2 je trouve pas?


----------



## AZAYAT (16 سبتمبر 2012)

لم يتم تحميل الملفات
برجاء المساعدة
شكرا


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

وين البرنامج اخي؟


----------



## M_ELSHAZLY (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قطامش (23 سبتمبر 2012)

هعف


----------



## m.eid20000 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحارث4 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك من الاعماق


----------



## الحارث4 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## الحارث4 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وين المرفق


----------



## kotb_123 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

thankkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## HASSANTEC (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kak goran (29 سبتمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## عمرو يوسف2 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khalidhusen (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور كتير
لمن لم يجد الروابط فهي موجودة في صفحة المشاركات رقم 64


----------



## ghazal_belal2007 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك لكن اين المرفقات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_es84 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

كيف احمل اخى الفاضل انا مش شايف اى حاجة احملها


----------



## abousamasara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

llفين ياجماعة الملف ممكن حد يرفع الملف والليسب تانى


----------



## alwabel (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m.amirhakim (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## engSherief (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mumtaz970 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شنو السالفه اشو ماكو شي


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لم اجد المرفقات يا اخي ارجوا الانتباه لذلك و اخباري مع فائق الشكر و التقدير للجهد و المثابرة 


​


----------



## م. حيدر (27 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## جواد الخفاجي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

اين المرفقات دزاك الله خير


----------



## abonaif007 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ريت رفع الملف تاني مش لاقيه


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شرح فيديو لليسب كاملا مع غمكانيه تحميل الليسب على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t346566.html


----------



## kareem Elsayed (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Thanks


----------



## احمد الشمراني (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر اخونا العزيز


----------



## marsen (25 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## ahmeddonia (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور يا خوي


----------



## samy0001 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## princeee (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تعيش


----------



## اشرف لورد (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم مهندس عبدالباقي الامين .....السلام عليكم 
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله وعلمه
من فضلك اين الملفات المرفقة 

وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد غنام (2 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## shadoul (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (3 يناير 2013)

بالله أين الملف


----------



## abouahmed99 (3 يناير 2013)

اخونا عبد الباقي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبة للبروفايل في المرحلة الاخيرة عند نقل البيانات من الاكسل الي الاونكاد لا تظهر البيانات علما بانني استخدم اوتكاد 2006 ارجو الافاده . ولك شكري


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (5 يناير 2013)

*أخي الحبيب*

بالله أين الملفات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed8364 (5 يناير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## صديق المساحة (6 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## صديق المساحة (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة بس هو فين الملف


----------



## امين شهاب (8 يناير 2013)

اين رابط التحميل استاذ؟ 
اشو عندي لا يظهر
ارجو المساعده 
تحياتي


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم تسلم أيدك يا هندسة


----------



## yooda (8 يناير 2013)

[جميل


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 يناير 2013)

يسر الله امرك وغفر لوالديك


----------



## mohandes_leb (8 يناير 2013)

ashjcalcjaidskcjadcjdascj


----------



## عباس ربيع (9 يناير 2013)

" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر"
" اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين "
" اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد "

​


----------



## عباس ربيع (9 يناير 2013)

" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر"
" اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين "
" اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد ":16:​


----------



## عباس ربيع (9 يناير 2013)

فين اليسب ...او الرابط اللي هنحمل منه مش لاقي حاجه بالله عليك ساعدوني


----------



## hemababa21 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا كتير بس فين الرابط


----------



## survey aly (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رويه (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشكور جدا على الفايل
بس للاسف نزل معاي لكن ماعرفت كيف افتحه ... وهل عنده برنامج معين؟؟ ارجو الافادة لاني بحوجة إليه بشدة

كل الشكر


----------



## ahmedramadi3 (15 يناير 2013)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ابو صيام الاهلاوي (19 فبراير 2013)

" سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر"
" اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين "
" اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد "​


----------



## sayed.algohary (19 فبراير 2013)

Mr.abdo albaky 

where is th files plz can u upload again


----------



## galal zakaria (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج لإنشاء بروفيل جزاك الله خيرا[/quote]


----------



## moayed (20 فبراير 2013)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnk you


----------



## moshetaq (7 مارس 2013)

*والله العظيم لقد وفرت علينا الجهد والوقت وفقك الله وجزاك خير الجزاء*


----------



## fawzy990 (8 مارس 2013)

ارجوك ممكن تعمل ابلود للفيل عشان انا محتاجة ضرورى فى مشروع تخرجى و جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## wwc (8 مارس 2013)

اين رابط التحميل الخاص بالبرنامج


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125615-64.html الرابط الاساسى وهنالك تعديلات لاخى م هشام جزاه الله خير تجدوها فى صفحات البرامج - لكل من يسأل عن البرامج واريد ان انوه ان البرامج رفع كثير جدا وااللى فاته يبحث يجد الروابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125615-64.html


----------



## sidali0018 (9 مارس 2013)

merci..................


----------



## eslamcoo (9 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## tarek hedaya (13 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## alfares albaroon (13 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي عبدالباقي


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

الف شكر عمو


----------



## eslamcoo (29 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## galal zakaria (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا:28::28::28:


----------



## oucherg (30 مارس 2013)

chokran


----------



## المهندس250 (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moh harb (2 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa1966 (30 أبريل 2013)

:16:


----------



## amirsol (5 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mashalko (8 مايو 2013)

eng: issa قال:


> والله يا الف الف الف الف مليون ترليون بليون شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااhااااااااااا


 شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (14 مايو 2013)

مشكووووور​


----------



## alamjd (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا دورت على المرفقات ولم اجدها أين هي ؟


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (16 مايو 2013)

المرفقات مش موجوده


----------



## Mohamed Ela (23 مايو 2013)

شكرا وين الليزب


----------



## xbatma (3 يونيو 2013)

وين لسب اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو جنى على (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع 
وياريت لو تكرمتو تنزلو الليسب مره اخرى لان مش موجود على الصفحه واريد تحميله


----------



## samir57 (13 يونيو 2013)

Bravo


----------



## ابو جنى على (15 يونيو 2013)

اين الليسب يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## SABER2007 (29 يونيو 2013)

Merci beaucoup mon ami


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cadin (1 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود رائع لكن كل هذا يخص الطرق 
نحن نريد شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي والاهم شبكات المياه


----------



## Engg7337 (4 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووين جدا على هذا المجهود والفائدة


----------



## Engg7337 (4 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووين جدا على هذا المجهود والفائدة


----------



## mohammed samomi (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Eman S (6 أغسطس 2013)

وين الملف؟


----------



## yastof (10 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## متين علي (20 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررر حدا


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kortoglo (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرررررا لك


----------



## برنس الاجيال (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الف الف شكررررررررررر يا كبيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## LOTFY MOHAMED (20 سبتمبر 2013)

thnks


----------



## alih3s (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر يا كبير


----------



## alih3s (3 أكتوبر 2013)

المرفق مش ظاهر اساسا


----------



## البرنس رامى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم برنامج رائع


----------



## sobh_0000 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرررررا لك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله لطفى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل الرجاء تحديد مكان الليسب ..مشكوراً


----------



## مهندس عبدالله لطفى (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الرجاء تحديد الملف ....لانى فعلا ابحث عنه بشدة .....مشكوراً


----------



## elkhatibi (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elkhatibi (16 أكتوبر 2013)

المرجو منك الاخ الفاضل تحديد ملف الليسب جزاك الله خيرا....


----------



## en.wesam (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكككككوووووور


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك


----------



## mahmoud_nour (27 يناير 2014)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## modey_hamad (28 يناير 2014)

طب هيا فين الليسبات أنا بدور عليها مش لاقيها


----------



## albani_2008 (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرا اخونا فى الله ... لكن الرابط مش ظاهر عندى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (1 فبراير 2014)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> مبروك اخى عبدالقادر عش وهيص مع البرامج وما تنسى الشاى وانت متكىء اى طبعا بعد مساعدته قليلا دع الباقى له


عاوزين نهيص مع القهوه الساده (بدون سكر) 
ولكن اينا اللسيب وكيف نستعمله


----------



## ismailimc (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المقترب (27 فبراير 2014)

منقول ( الرابط)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/q6zb30bnha37yun/lisp.rar


----------



## المقترب (27 فبراير 2014)

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/download/q6zb30bnha37yun/lisp.rar


----------



## msa7no1 (24 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## safwanfox (5 يونيو 2014)

الرابط فين اخى الفاضل


----------



## HASSANTEC (8 يونيو 2014)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
بس مالقيت الرابط ممكن حدا يبعثو


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

مالقيت الرابط


----------



## صلاح بوعوينة (14 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا اخي​


----------



## صلاح بوعوينة (14 يونيو 2014)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله :28:






​


----------



## survey ahmad (14 يونيو 2014)

_شكرا كتير اخي عبد الباقي الامين وشكرا اكتر للاخ المقترب على نقله الرابط واسمح بنقله الى هنا حتى لا يتعب الاخوة في البحث شكر لكم _ http://www.mediafire.com/download/q6zb30bnha37yun/lisp.rar


----------



## ahmed.salamssw (21 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (22 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## abubakr_hashim (28 يوليو 2014)

تسلم


----------



## ابوعلي السيسي (31 يوليو 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوعلي السيسي (31 يوليو 2014)

وين المرفق


----------



## ابوعلي السيسي (31 يوليو 2014)

محتاجه ضروري


----------



## ابوعلي السيسي (31 يوليو 2014)

وين المرفق


----------



## kalbi (8 أغسطس 2014)

Merci


----------



## باسيليو (24 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسيليو (24 أغسطس 2014)

وين المرفق


----------



## engahmedshady (24 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد..... (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## احمد..... (29 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aral (30 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا باشمهندس عبدالباقى مجهود رائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ياريت لو كمان تنزل لينا ليسب لرسم المقاطع العرضية (x-section) 
يكون بنفس الطريقة متكئين وبنشرف فى الشاي :7:
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمودة باشا (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## dr_death210 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## 450taher (27 سبتمبر 2014)

ss


----------



## kamel2103 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/q6zb30bnha37yun/lisp.rar


----------



## محمود سامي محم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الباحث عن التطور (9 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammadalia1234 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## abouahmed99 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

thaaaaaaank


----------



## احمد برقاوي (17 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل خير ولكن اين الملف موجود


----------



## proslee (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## omirxb (27 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا اخي عبد الباقي على الليسب الجميل​


----------



## ismailimc (2 نوفمبر 2014)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
​


----------



## ismailimc (2 نوفمبر 2014)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ​


----------



## ismailimc (2 نوفمبر 2014)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## usama khawaja (5 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## usama khawaja (5 نوفمبر 2014)

اين الملف المرفق؟


----------



## amir96 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

يا لها من صدفة شكرا


----------



## tarek25 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## musapsir (21 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم واحد يورينا كيف ننزل الملف


----------



## king_tona (28 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## Engr.baset (30 نوفمبر 2014)

شكلرا لك


----------



## عبدالله عبيد 2014 (5 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي ولكن اين الليسب


----------



## باسل حلب (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mizo20048 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور بس اين الرابط


----------



## شاني بير (29 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وئام الاصدقاء (1 يناير 2015)

سؤال هو المفروض منسوب النقطه يختلف قد ايه لما ارفعها بالتوتال وانا كنت موقعها بالميزان يبقى اقصى مسموح به قد ايه مع العلم انها نقطه ثابته


----------



## محمد خليل اللقانى (2 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alshamii (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## حكيم المنتدى (23 يناير 2015)

اين الملف لو سمحت وشكراَ


----------



## mohamed2025 (3 فبراير 2015)

merci


----------



## djamelavt (4 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله​


----------



## بسام المياحي (10 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رؤيا ايمن (14 فبراير 2015)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## f3mhx123 (14 فبراير 2015)

اين الملف يامهندس


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## larbest (18 فبراير 2015)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااا​


----------



## omssd2010 (28 فبراير 2015)

thxxxx


----------



## محمود قدور (1 مارس 2015)

يعني كل فترة بلاقي الموضوع اعيد التعليق عليه و صراحة منذ اكثر من سنة احاول ان اعرف اين الملف دون جدوى و لا ادري هل الزملاء الذين يكتبون تعليقات الشكر فعلا حملوا الملف ام لا ام ان الهدف التعليق لا اكثر


----------



## ahmed elshimy (24 مايو 2015)

لو سمحت يا مهندس اسم الليسب ايه 
وانا مش شايف المرفقات


----------



## الامير حسن (14 يونيو 2015)

مشكور فين الزفت البرنامج


----------



## الامير حسن (14 يونيو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karm jed (14 يونيو 2015)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين اللسب


----------



## ناسى الناس (1 يوليو 2015)

اخى فى الله انا لا اجد اى ملف للتحميل ؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## sur_es84 (9 يوليو 2015)

انا لا اري المرفقات ولا الليسب


----------



## hussienbennani (10 يوليو 2015)

شكرااااا


----------



## enghassan2015 (20 يوليو 2015)

الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/get/SCbgq8Zc/lisp__i.html


----------



## helmi khalifa (23 ديسمبر 2015)

هو فين الليسب يابشمهندس مش لاقيه


----------



## alaaamireh (26 ديسمبر 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية , مشكووووور


----------



## الجعلي 1 (27 مارس 2016)

وين الرابط بتاع الليسب


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hamzasirri (10 أبريل 2016)

الرابط هنا ياجماعة
http://www.mediafire.com/download/q6zb30bnha37yun/lisp.rar


----------



## hadjy (13 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم المهنس عيسى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (1 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير بن احمد (27 أغسطس 2016)

merci


----------



## omssd2010 (14 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## aammeng (26 يناير 2017)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayman negm (7 فبراير 2017)

نرجو اعاده رفع الملف


----------



## اسماعيل درويش (7 فبراير 2017)

الشكر الموصول...


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (11 فبراير 2017)

بالله اريد تحميل الملف


----------



## nawbya (15 فبراير 2017)

اين الملف صديقي


----------



## nawbya (15 فبراير 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## waly76 (7 مارس 2017)

nawbya قال:


> اين الملف صديقي


الرابط هنا ياجماعة​http://www.mediafire.com/download/q6...37yun/lisp.rar


----------

